# Question About Fenders



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I've been shopping around for a new front fender recently. Body shops around charge me a minimum of $500 for the fender. I found these online for $41! A few members have used them over on the other GTO forum, but has anyone here used them? They seem to fit and look identical to OEM, as per the other members. They also have them for $39 on Rock Auto.

What exactly is the difference that makes them so cheap?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet it is so cheap on Rock Auto because 'Only 1 Remaining'. They probally just want to get rid of it to make room for better selling products. They also have an o4 hood that is 'Only 1 Remaining' for under $500.

Google search results for part number listed on Rock Auto: http://www.google.com/search?q=GM12...rosoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=&safe=active

The part number is in fact an OEM fender from GM... so it is a hell of a deal though.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Most of the ads seem to refference the GM part number but many (if not all) of those are aftermarket. Likely China/Taiwan made.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Normally aftermarket fenders and such are made from a thinner metal and may have to be "fit" to bolt on correctly. Did the shop want $500 plus install and paint?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

First off, the one off Rock Auto is just normally that cheap. A few people I have spoken to have bought them from Rock Auto and they have always been that price. These people have also said that they lined up and fit perfectly. If you placed them side by side next to an OEM one, you could never tell the difference. 

As for the body shop, no. They were charging $500 just for the part. I figured if I could get this fender for $40, I could go ahead and paint the part myself. My cousin works for an engineering company that paints parts all the time. He has all the proper equipment, so what the hell. Why not right?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well, I went for it. It was $90 shipped. Should be here by next Wednesday, the 29th. I figured for $100, I would just take the gamble. I will post pics up when it arrives. I will also be getting the weight to see if it is any lighter than the OEM fenders.


----------



## Spastik Monkey (Mar 18, 2010)

Keystone usually has quality ones if tge rock auto ones dont work out

Sent from my MB865 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Keystone likely sells the same ones. How many manufacturers of aftermarket GTO fenders could there be?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Spastik Monkey said:


> Keystone usually has quality ones if tge rock auto ones dont work out
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using AutoGuide.com App


I ordered mine off Amazon, not Rock Auto. It was shipped and I can track it. it's just taking longer than expected. The estimated delivery date is March 3. So I have to wait a little longer than expected. Will post pics when I receive it.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

From experience with Rock Auto buying Fenders for my Saturn they are flimsy and obvious low quality also were more difficult to paint on then original OEM parts. Also with a part that was only built in America for my car they managed to get one from Korea. Also it didn't line up with the the bolt/screw holes completely, some spots it did others it didn't.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Jeffcarr said:


> From experience with Rock Auto buying Fenders for my Saturn they are flimsy and obvious low quality also were more difficult to paint on then original OEM parts. Also with a part that was only built in America for my car they managed to get one from Korea. Also it didn't line up with the the bolt/screw holes completely, some spots it did others it didn't.


Exactly what I thought when I saw them, but there have been quite a few members on the other board who have bought them in the past and said the comparison between them and the OEM ones, is identical. The metal is even identical. 

We will see when mine comes in. It was only $90, so not really a HUGE deal if they don't fit properly. But if they do, that's one hell of a deal.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Exactly what I thought when I saw them, but there have been quite a few members on the other board who have bought them in the past and said the comparison between them and the OEM ones, is identical. The metal is even identical.
> 
> We will see when mine comes in. It was only $90, so not really a HUGE deal if they don't fit properly. But if they do, that's one hell of a deal.


Absoltely, and granted my expeirence was on a saturn sl2 so every part is different.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Arrived this morning. Looks great!! We will see when it is aligned and fit to vehicle.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

imo the aftermarket companys have come a long way with the quality of their parts not all the time but some times u cant tell the difference between the fit from an oem part 
i am talking late model vehicles of corse


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Soooo?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

In all honesty, I haven't had a chance to bring it over to my buddy to have painted. I have been so busy with school, it's not even funny. Trying to finish all my credits to get my degree this year. I will definitely update when I get it done, but I apologize I haven't done so already.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Soo....?


----------

